# Ανακοίνωση νέας ομάδας facebook



## Dimi (Jan 13, 2010)

Γεια σας

Με αφορμή τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις με την Αρχέτυπον ΑΕ, δημιουργήθηκε μια κλειστή (προς το παρόν) ομάδα στο facebook

Movement of External Suppliers for Archetypon SA 

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όσους προμηθευτές της εταιρείας υπάρχουν εδώ και δεν έχουν πληρωθεί από την εταιρεία, να αποστείλουν αίτηση μέλους, ώστε να ανταλλάξουμε πληροφορίες και να συντονιστούμε καλύτερα. Επηρεάζονται πολλά άτομα σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.

φιλικά

Δήμητρα Σταφυλιά


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2010)

Γεια σου, Δήμητρα.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση.

Ν.Λ.


----------



## marelo (Jan 27, 2010)

*Αίτηση μέλους*

Καλημέρα,

είμαι και εγώ μια από τους "κομπάρσους" στην ιστορία του Archetypon. 
Που πρέπει να στείλω αίτηση μέλους για περισσότερες πληροφορίες;


Φιλικά,
Μαρία Αρελάκη


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Μαρία. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αναζητήσεις στο Facebook τη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα και να κάνεις αίτηση. Εναλλακτικά, στείλε pm από εδώ στην Dimi.


----------



## marelo (Jan 27, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Alexandra για το καλωσόρισμα :)

Μόλις έστειλα email στη dimi


----------

